# Look wat i got boyss.....



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

so yeah after Volvo tried to screw me on an engine replacement in my S60 R i said screwwww them... and decided to go back to the real deal.... here is what's sitting in my driveway right now....


----------



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!! automatic or manual?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

They don't make 2007's stick.. which really sucks.. but the steptronic on this car is extremely responsive.. not like other cars... even with the CVT when on manual mode you feel the car going through the gears like you would if you were shifting on a regular 6speed....

Went i walked into the dealership i put up a search for a 6speed even if it was a leftover 2006 ... the only one that turned up was one in arkansas that was banged up...

and it didn't have factory installed leather.. so i said screw it.. and went for the 07.

Very Happy with it.. Gas mileage sucks ass though..


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Sweet. Nice lookin Max.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice. I like the '07 maxs, even though they gave them the '05 Altima interior.

Is the CVT nice? I love the technology, but not sure if they are tuned for the performance you want from it.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Well according to all the spec sheets that i have read on the 07 maxima it says that this car got the latest software technology for the CVT "3rd Generation CVT" so the computer actually gets used to the way you drive so you have an unlimited number of gear ratios. depending on the type of driver you are. Even though the CVT is very very responsive you get the most performance when you engage in the manual shift mode. because your in control. but for cruising the CVT is great. very smooth. no shift shock. i love it especially when the car is cold i remember my altima used to jump very hard when it was shifted from D to R in the cold.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

EH MANG WTF !!!!! that is hott man! shit plz don't get ridda that max before i come see it! i never did get to see ur vulva. volvo. !Felicidades! i think ur gon have more fun in that thing anyway


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

screw the Volvo it gave me nothing but problems and headaches.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol YO whatchu doin this weekend man? i wanna come up and grab that intake!


----------

